# How is the qualityof Hugo Boss?



## Cacalicious (May 14, 2009)

I'm going to get some wool trousers, and I can get those on sale. How do they rate as a brand compared to Brooks Brothers?


----------



## DavidRichards (Feb 9, 2006)

The question isn't how they rate, rather, what are the differences between the two brands. Hugo Boss' pants have a very different fit than Brooks Brothers. Boss is a far more "modern" fit. Typically leaner than Brooks Brothers. Certainly there are quality differences, however, I would need far more specifics to answer. Try them both on and see which feels and looks best to you.


----------



## thefancyman (Apr 24, 2009)

Other than cut, I believe there is a large difference in quality of material. Some of Hugo Boss' wool trousers are made from 100% virgin wool, but some of the lower end are a wool/spandex or elastane blend. They are good quality, made in the USA and start at around $175 and go up to $200. However, I think that BB is a better buy. Right now you can get two wool trousers, regular $178, for $199 and they are made from wool woven in Italy by Loro Piana.


----------



## Lebewohl (May 21, 2009)

thefancyman said:


> Other than cut, I believe there is a large difference in quality of material. Some of Hugo Boss' wool trousers are made from 100% virgin wool, but some of the lower end are a wool/spandex or elastane blend. They are good quality, made in the USA and start at around $175 and go up to $200. However, I think that BB is a better buy. Right now you can get two wool trousers, regular $178, for $199 and they are made from wool woven in Italy by Loro Piana.


+1.

I have a salesman my favorite store that I trust completely. This store carries quite a bit of Boss but he never has me try them out. I finally confronted him about it so he brought one over and picked apart the shoddy workmanship and the quality of the cloth. He said that the best thing about Hugo Boss is the cut and the design. If I really liked the cut of a Hugo Boss suit, he suggested that I go MTM or bespoke with that cut in mind but with a higher quality fabric.


----------



## Cacalicious (May 14, 2009)

Thanks for the replies. Both fit me well, and I'll get them tailored to be exact. The Hugos will be on sale for $116 per pair, so I'm not positive what "level" they are for Hugos...hopefully not cheap. However, it sounds like the BBs can be had for less and get better reviews, so I might be best served to go with those.


----------



## Joho (Apr 7, 2009)

I can't speak for trousers, but I have taken a good look at the Boss dress shirts, which are overpriced. Although not of _horrible_ quality, I did happen to try on a Boss slim fit dress shirt, and it was scratchy...reminded me of the cheap $20 Van Heusen shirt I tried on a few weeks ago.


----------



## nolan50410 (Dec 5, 2006)

The main Hugo Boss label is "Boss Hugo Boss", otherwise known as Boss Black Label. The fabrics will be pretty good for that line. I'd stay away from "Hugo" or "Boss Orange". Those are both diffusion lines from the main label.


----------



## J.Marko (Apr 14, 2009)

I was just at Nordstrom Rack looking at suits, and thought I would try on a Hugo Boss, even though they get panned here. The Hugo Boss Red Label fit me great and was like 350. I have been looking at more expensive discount suit options, but I couldn't really see anything wrong with this suit compared to other suits in this price range I have tried. If they had a color I wanted, I might just get one. The red label seemed better fitting on me and higher quality than the black label. Red Label was slimmer.


----------



## JayGatsby (Mar 30, 2009)

Joho said:


> I can't speak for trousers, but I have taken a good look at the Boss dress shirts, which are overpriced. Although not of _horrible_ quality, I did happen to try on a Boss slim fit dress shirt, and it was scratchy...reminded me of the cheap $20 Van Heusen shirt I tried on a few weeks ago.


Don't knock Van Heusen. It's one of the only companies that makes a decently-priced fitted dress shirt. With the frequency that I rotate dress shirts in and out of my wardrobe, it doesn't make sense for me to spend $50 or more per shirt. I'd rather spend the money on a decent suit, since very few people notice my shirt unless I take my jacket off (which doesn't happen until I get back to my office).


----------



## rkipperman (Mar 19, 2006)

I have a pair I got from Syms at their major sale for $99. Am very pleased.


----------



## Joho (Apr 7, 2009)

JayGatsby said:


> Don't knock Van Heusen. It's one of the only companies that makes a decently-priced fitted dress shirt. With the frequency that I rotate dress shirts in and out of my wardrobe, it doesn't make sense for me to spend $50 or more per shirt. I'd rather spend the money on a decent suit, since very few people notice my shirt unless I take my jacket off (which doesn't happen until I get back to my office).


I don't mind Van Heusen in general, but the dress shirts I've tried from them have been ridiculously uncomfortable and scratchy. I'm all for low cost, but I don't think I could stand wearing the shirts I tried on for an entire day.


----------



## aluminiumfish (Feb 19, 2009)

I was showing a customer a hand made shirt ( from our maker ) and comparing it to something just slightly less expensive...a Hugo Boss shirt I found lurking on the racks.The difference is a gulf.
'Next' came to mind for the shirt construction.
Boss fabrics are half decent ( ANY ONE KNOW WHO MAKES THEM?)...but the construction is mundane ( shirts ) to the OTR average for the suits.

All fused OTR manufacturers use the same type of machines to the same effect.They might splash out £3 extra on nicer buttons , all else is fabric difference and a label.

The people who installed my drycleaning machine told me that they installed cutting machines for manufacturers as well.They were the same for mid-market ( Jaeger ) as they were for basement market (C&A..now defunct)


----------



## Heuer (Jan 23, 2005)

*Poor Quality*



Cacalicious said:


> I'm going to get some wool trousers, and I can get those on sale. How do they rate as a brand compared to Brooks Brothers?


I bought a jacket from Hugo Boss 25 years ago, which I came to regret.
"Never again Hugo Boss", I said to myself.

Over the years I have been talking to salesmen and tailors about this brand.
- Hugo Boss stands for poor quality, is the general consensus.

Heuer

P.S. I bought a jacket from Canali in april. Now that's quality!


----------



## omanae (Aug 19, 2008)

In my days at Marshall Fields I got many Boss shirts, suits and blazers, mostly for 80-90% off retail. I figure around $20 for a shirt and $80 for a blazer is about right for Hugo Boss, anything more and I would find myself very disappointed with the fabrics and the construction. The same can be said for the trousers. They fit pretty well so I'll get them if I see them for $50 or less usually, which tends not to happen now that I'm away from department store retail work. I wouldn't pay much more, Brooks Brothers seems to have much nicer fabrics, and some of their makes have a flat front that fits rather trim as well that I've been impressed with all around.


----------



## StephenRG (Apr 7, 2005)

Judging by friends and acquaintances who've bought them, I'd say you pay $100 for a Boss suit, and $500 and up for the privilege of saying you have a Boss suit.


----------



## Lebewohl (May 21, 2009)

Joho said:


> I don't mind Van Heusen in general, but the dress shirts I've tried from them have been ridiculously uncomfortable and scratchy. I'm all for low cost, but I don't think I could stand wearing the shirts I tried on for an entire day.


I stopped buying Van Heusen when I realized that they fade so much faster than any other shirt I've ever owned. I still wear them with jeans. No regrets - I bought them when I was a poor grad student.


----------



## Carolus (May 12, 2009)

The Boss Selection line is quite nicely made. I have also been pleased with some Boss black label suits that I own. However, more than brand you should be concerned with the fit.


----------



## lellywelly (Jun 16, 2009)

hugo are generally very wel made and my partner has had his hugo suits for seveal years


----------



## CuffDaddy (Feb 26, 2009)

Boss is a "designer" label. In men's clothing, that's a pretty reliable (although not 100% infallible) indication that the quality will be poor, the form and details will not be timeless, and the ratio of quality to price will be low. JMHO, of course. 

Far better to buy clothes from "makers" or "merchants" than "designers."


----------



## JLWhittington (Aug 20, 2008)

*Boss is a designer label*

Cuff Daddy is spot on with the designer label point. When you purchase Boss you are purchasing a look. Having spent a fair amount of time lurking in the Hugo Boss outlet store in Metzingen Germany, I can tell you there is a wide range of quality in the fabrics used in their clothing. There is nothing special about the fused construction, however. My less than 7 year old Hugo Boss Suit has not worn well at all .


----------



## TheBigOne (Mar 5, 2008)

Lebewohl said:


> +1.
> 
> I have a salesman my favorite store that I trust completely. This store carries quite a bit of Boss but he never has me try them out. I finally confronted him about it so he brought one over and picked apart the shoddy workmanship and the quality of the cloth. He said that the best thing about Hugo Boss is the cut and the design. If I really liked the cut of a Hugo Boss suit, he suggested that I go MTM or bespoke with that cut in mind but with a higher quality fabric.


Boss looks good the first time you wear it, but deteriorates fairly quickly. It is not on par with suits and trousers you can get for the same or slightly more money.


----------

